# Internet "hook ups"



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

How do people get on with it? I need some pointers, reciently single and feeling bored! Haha!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Same thing you do in the real world.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Same thing you do in the real world.


Pretty hard to wait in a park at midnight and drag someone into a bush over the internet


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

L11 said:


> Pretty hard to wait in a park at midnight and drag someone into a bush over the internet


:laugh:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

POF mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

@The L Man get in here buddy this guy needs schooling


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Pof if u just want to unload and have some banter errrr yeah I never really progressed past that part : /


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

proceed with caution


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

sandysuperstars


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I use to just add good looking randoms on Facebook...

It got that easy getting numbers and lining dates up it was stupid, ended up with a couple of fcuk buddies and 1 or 2 short term relationship 

Never used pof etc myself so can't comment on them.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> @The L Man get in here buddy this guy needs schooling


lmfao op I signed up to POF yesterday and got 8-10 girls wanting to chat/meet up or whatever (100% srs. got proof before the internet feds arrive) If you can apply the silent approach you'd buzz through it too.

I will let someone else take over now. I'm good at the getting people interested bit OP.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I feel like I give out the same advice with regards to these type of threads. If you're semi good looking and if you get a reasonable amount of attention in the "real world" that will carry over onto the Internet. There isn't a magic formula or certain sets of words you can say that will make someone wanna shag you or date you or whatever you want to do.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> I feel like I give out the same advice with regards to these type of threads. If you're semi good looking and if you get a reasonable amount of attention in the "real world" that will carry over onto the Internet. There isn't a magic formula or certain sets of words you can say that will make someone wanna shag you or date you or whatever you want to do.


Hehe you could have re worded all that with "she's just not that into you"


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hehe you could have re worded all that with "she's just not that into you"


You just see loads of these type's of threads, me man me smash your back door in, it's like nah guys, you can beat on your big old monkey chests all you like but if you have to ask for advice on how to get a rub on the Internet then I think it's time to buy a flesh light.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> You just see loads of these type's of threads, me man me smash your back door in, it's like nah guys, you can beat on your big old monkey chests all you like but if you have to ask for advice on how to get a rub on the Internet then I think it's time to buy a flesh light.


Hahah soo true

At the end of the day you can't do anything to make some like you better if they like you they do if they don't then they just don't!

Sod the light

They need Tomas


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahah soo true
> 
> At the end of the day you can't do anything to make some like you better if they like you they do if they don't then they just don't!
> 
> ...


Not true...

If your any good at it, you will make the girl think she is making all the decisions


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Not true...
> 
> If your any good at it, you will make the girl think she is making all the decisions


Nah....... !!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

my cousin is a vile vile creature with a terrible body to match his terrible face.. he still got laid 3 times from POF.. granted they were all dog sh1t ugly desp older woman but still! ive never tried any online stuff myself but like tamara said just act like u wud in real life be funny get some banter going arrange to meet up, bang then leave!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gettingLEAN said:


> my cousin is a vile vile creature with a terrible body to match his terrible face.. he still got laid 3 times from POF.. granted they were all dog sh1t ugly desp older woman but still! ive never tried any online stuff myself but like tamara said just act like u wud in real life be funny get some banter going arrange to meet up, bang then leave!


They sound hot imo


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

PHMG said:


> They sound hot imo


"they were ok" he said.. we found them..they WERE NOT OK haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gettingLEAN said:


> "they were ok" he said.. we found them..they WERE NOT OK haha


So shallow!!

Maybe they had a great personality and he connected with them on more of a level than just their looks!!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

PHMG said:


> So shallow!!
> 
> Maybe they had a great personality and he connected with them on more of a level than just their looks!!


haha im pretty sure one of them had a son older than he was.. chain smoking vile creatures bet he went down on em as well i need to stop gonna throw my last meal up otherwise


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gettingLEAN said:


> haha im pretty sure one of them had a son older than he was.. chain smoking vile creatures bet he went down on em as well i need to stop gonna throw my last meal up otherwise


Id love to fuc.k some dirty trampy council estate single mum of 5, 40 year old slag. You know she would be well up for anything.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> haha im pretty sure one of them had a son older than he was.. chain smoking vile creatures bet he went down on em as well i need to stop gonna throw my last meal up otherwise


Mmm like pulling apart a cheese toasty!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

tamara said:


> Mmm like pulling apart a cheese toasty!


for.. fvck.. SAKE woman!! haha got a vile image in my head now of my spanky manky cousin slowly opening a tightly sealed vag from bottom to top.. watching dat cheesey minge just flap open with the disgusting stringy bits of her discharge slowly coming apart.. the smell is foul!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

gettingLEAN said:


> for.. fvck.. SAKE woman!! haha got a vile image in my head now of my spanky manky cousin slowly opening a tightly sealed vag from bottom to top.. watching dat cheesey minge just flap open with the disgusting stringy bits of her discharge slowly coming apart.. the smell is foul!


Ive got a semi!!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

just registered for the lolz.. :whistling:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> for.. fvck.. SAKE woman!! haha got a vile image in my head now of my spanky manky cousin slowly opening a tightly sealed vag from bottom to top.. watching dat cheesey minge just flap open with the disgusting stringy bits of her discharge slowly coming apart.. the smell is foul!


If he was wise he would have done the finger test before going down, quick finger blast whilst he's necking her and smell his finger on the sly!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

tamara said:


> If he was wise he would have done the finger test before going down, quick finger blast whilst he's necking her and smell his finger on the sly!


how big is your penis tamara mines 8.2" please tell me its bigger than yours haha


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok so enlighten this American idiot, what is a POF ?

BTW American girls are easier but not better


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> how big is your penis tamara mines 8.2" please tell me its bigger than yours haha


That's a nice size!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

monetwothree said:


> Ok so enlighten this American idiot, what is a POF ?
> 
> BTW American girls are easier but not better


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=pof


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> You just see loads of these type's of threads, me man me smash your back door in, it's like nah guys, you can beat on your big old monkey chests all you like but if you have to ask for advice on how to get a rub on the Internet then I think it's time to buy a flesh light.


Here here!!! Sick of seeing men who don't know how to communicate its ridiculous, and those giving advise are prob just as crap in real life....if u can't chat in the 21st century there's no hope for ya mate might as well give up to a handshake!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gettingLEAN said:


> my cousin is a vile vile creature with a terrible body to match his terrible face.. he still got laid 3 times from POF.. granted they were all dog sh1t ugly desp older woman but still! ive never tried any online stuff myself but like tamara said just act like u wud in real life be funny get some banter going arrange to meet up, bang then leave!


Do not assume older women are desperate YOUNG man! It's a terrible assumption to make and one that could get u in serious trouble :nono:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

@tamara & @Skye666

Can you not see the irony in this post



tamara said:


> You just see loads of these type's of threads, me man me smash your back door in, it's like nah guys, you can beat on your big old monkey chests all you like but if you have to ask for advice on how to get a rub on the Internet then I think it's time to buy a flesh light.


when its followed by this one??



tamara said:


> If he was wise he would have done the finger test before going down, quick finger blast whilst he's necking her and smell his finger on the sly!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> @tamara & @Skye666
> 
> Can you not see the irony in this post
> 
> ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I didn't quote that??


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I didn't quote that??


I think you'll find you did.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> @tamara & @Skye666
> 
> Can you not see the irony in this post
> 
> when its followed by this one??


I could swear @tamara said she was leaving after the 10 week transformation competition in September.

There's no way this could be the case...but it's almost like she only said that for attention.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I could swear @tamara said she was leaving after the 10 week transformation competition in September.
> 
> There's no way this could be the case...*but it's almost like she only said that for attention*.


Imagine that


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Do not assume older women are desperate YOUNG man! It's a terrible assumption to make and one that could get u in serious trouble :nono:


If you saw my cousin u would understand what i mean sky!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> for.. fvck.. SAKE woman!! haha got a vile image in my head now of my spanky manky cousin slowly opening a tightly sealed vag from bottom to top.. watching dat cheesey minge just flap open with the disgusting stringy bits of her discharge slowly coming apart.. the smell is foul!


I had what is now referred to as "the guacamole incident".

Got a girl over from my first POF rampage for some sexy time. Got her pants off, and it looked like she'd dropped a tub of chunky guacamole in there.

I wrapped up and carried on like a trooper


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Here here!!! Sick of seeing men who don't know how to communicate its ridiculous, and those giving advise are prob just as crap in real life....if u can't chat in the 21st century there's no hope for ya mate might as well give up to a handshake!


Oh the irony....


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Do not assume older women are desperate YOUNG man! It's a terrible assumption to make and one that could get u in serious trouble :nono:


I must have missed the part where he said every single older woman on this planet is desperate 

Why do women feel the need to nit pick at every comment regarding another female?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> I must have missed the part where he said every single older woman on this planet is desperate
> 
> Why do women feel the need to nit pick at every comment regarding another female?


Insecurity m8, stinks of it in here lol


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

resten said:


> I had what is now referred to as "the guacamole incident".
> 
> Got a girl over from my first POF rampage for some sexy time. Got her pants off, and it looked like she'd dropped a tub of chunky guacamole in there.
> 
> I wrapped up and carried on like a trooper


foul bro! u must of been mid cycle and horny as fvck


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MyStyle said:


> I must have missed the part where he said every single older woman on this planet is desperate
> 
> Why do women feel the need to nit pick at every comment regarding another female?


I am OUTRAGED! How dare you say all women nitpick! Such a sweeping generalisation. You'd better apologise young man or I'll inform your Mother!

 :tt2:


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

MyStyle said:


> I must have missed the part where he said every single older woman on this planet is desperate
> 
> Why do women feel the need to nit pick at every comment regarding another female?


usually because they take a general comment and take it as a direct personal insult


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> I must have missed the part where he said every single older woman on this planet is desperate
> 
> Why do women feel the need to nit pick at every comment regarding another female?


How dare you stereotype mate! Its not every woman just skye


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> How dare you stereotype mate! Its not every woman just skye


What happened in here,,?? Can't beeeelive noone liked my **** engine !! :tuttut:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> What happened in here,,?? Can't beeeelive noone liked my **** engine !! :tuttut:


Bit smutty tbf and I for 1 am not into that sort of imagery


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Bit smutty tbf and I for 1 am not into that sort of imagery


Damn just me then


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Damn just me then


Guess so you dirty minded wench


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Guess so you dirty minded wench


Whooohoooo!!!


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

you dont need pointers, if you can hold a good conversation, give some good banter then things like POF is a breeze, helps if you aint an ugly too, I've got loads of offers on there, but i'm picky so dont take them all


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> just registered for the lolz.. :whistling:


I hope you've not used the same display picture as on here, the duck face. disaster

on topic, seems like a good aproach I might sign up POF, saves me looking a ass when I only want to fcuk and they want to marry


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> you dont need pointers, if you can hold a good conversation, give some good banter then things like POF is a breeze, helps if you aint an ugly too, I've got loads of offers on there, but i'm picky so dont take them all


Must be a recent thing that you've turned picky then.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> foul bro! u must of been mid cycle and horny as fvck


Hehe, hadn't even had my first cycle at that point. I'm just a rotter


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Must be a recent thing that you've turned picky then.


Whys that mate?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> just registered for the lolz.. :whistling:


What would the girl in your avi say?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> I hope you've not used the same display picture as on here, the duck face. disaster
> 
> on topic, seems like a good aproach I might sign up POF, saves me looking a ass when I only want to fcuk and they want to marry


dafuq.. what duck face o.o

Edit: @resten she's my sis


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> dafuq.. what duck face o.o
> 
> Edit: @resten she's my sis


Better stop getting a smelly willy from her then mate!


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahah soo true
> 
> At the end of the day you can't do anything to make some like you better if they like you they do if they don't then they just don't!
> 
> ...


That is just wrong mg:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> Whys that mate?


Just a feeling.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Must be a recent thing that you've turned picky then.


Excellent work


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

cgospodinov said:


> dafuq.. what duck face o.o
> 
> Edit: @resten she's my sis


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

squatthis said:


> I think you'll find you did.


I thnk u will find I dd not!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Oh the irony....


Which is??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> I must have missed the part where he said every single older woman on this planet is desperate
> 
> Why do women feel the need to nit pick at every comment regarding another female?


Why do men on here have no sense of humor...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> How dare you stereotype mate! Its not every woman just skye


Lol ...put ya nails in bitch!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> How dare you stereotype mate! Its not every woman just skye


Lol ...put ya nails in bitch!!


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Why do men on here have no sense of humor...


I guess you missed the part where I stereotyped every female on these forums :rolleye:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ...put ya nails in bitch!!


They're away now


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> I guess you missed the part where I stereotyped every female on these forums :rolleye:


Not my style


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MyStyle said:


> I guess you missed the part where I stereotyped every female on these forums :rolleye:


And I've told your Mother you're a very naughty boy!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cgospodinov said:


> dafuq.. what duck face o.o
> 
> Edit: @resten she's my sis


is your sister any of the following

1) Single

2) Have pockets

3) Know where her pockets are

4) Is your actual sister, and doesn't have a hidden penis....long story

5) Isn't in a relationship with you


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> And I've told your Mother you're a very naughty boy!


My mother thinks the suns shines out of my ass :innocent:



barsnack said:


> is your sister any of the following
> 
> 1) Single
> 
> ...


I don't think a hidden penis would matter mate, its only going to last 30 seconds


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

barsnack said:


> is your sister any of the following
> 
> 1) Single
> 
> ...


So I take it things you're still having bad luck with women then?

We getting a Part 5 anytime soon?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MyStyle said:


> My mother thinks the suns shines out of my ass :innocent:


I see today is outrageous lie day. :smartass:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> So I take it things you're still having bad luck with women then?
> 
> We getting a Part 5 anytime soon?


had her over the other night, done the deed, but she was drunk, she rang at stupid o'clock, came into my house as she had already came into my estate before ringing me, woke everyone up, then slept with her cause it was only way to get her to bed and she kept telling my housemate who I just met 'ive shaved my self for him tonight'...fcukin mental case...number DELETED


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> So I take it things you're still having bad luck with women then?
> 
> We getting a Part 5 anytime soon?


oh, luck is slightly changing, friend (female) who nearly hooked up with last week, meeting her tonight, she loves drugs and ive got her some pills, so hoping she takes too much, and she';ll be mine, all mine, until she comes around


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

barsnack said:


> had her over the other night, done the deed, but she was drunk, she rang at stupid o'clock, came into my house as she had already came into my estate before ringing me, woke everyone up, then slept with her cause it was only way to get her to bed and she kept telling my housemate who I just met* 'ive shaved my self for him tonight'*...fcukin mental case...number DELETED


Sounds perfect, bring her round to your mums for dinner next time :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> Sounds perfect, bring her round to your mums for dinner next time :thumb:


nope, only future wifey gets to meet mumsy, im very particular


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

barsnack said:


> oh, luck is slightly changing, friend (female) who nearly hooked up with last week, meeting her tonight, she loves drugs and ive got her some pills, so hoping she takes too much, and she';ll be mine, all mine, until she comes around


I'm sure you mean this as a joke, but I'd slap you so hard your teeth would rattle if I was in the same place as you right now. Cause that's consent violation. Or potential OD. Both :nono:

Would be much better all round if you both have just enough to be loved up and then you can tickle each others fancy all night.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm sure you mean this as a joke, but I'd slap you so hard your teeth would rattle if I was in the same place as you right now. Cause that's consent violation. Or potential OD. Both :nono:
> 
> Would be much better all round if you both have just enough to be loved up and then you can tickle each others fancy all night.


lol was only messing...yeah were both very similar, so likely take enough to be loved up, but more than I need for my love gunn (cant think of a more polite way to put it) to work...who said romance was dead


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

barsnack said:


> lol was only messing...yeah were both very similar, so likely take enough to be loved up, but more than I need for my love gunn (cant think of a more polite way to put it) to work...who said romance was dead


If you take too much and your trouser trout doesn't work anymore, just give it 45mins after you peek and go take a hot bath with her. Works for me when me & the missus decide to have a little mdma night and mine decides he doesn't want to come out and play.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MyStyle said:


> If you take too much and your trouser trout doesn't work anymore, just give it 45mins after you peek and go take a hot bath with her. Works for me when me & the missus decide to have a little mdma night and mine decides he doesn't want to come out and play.


you reckon, so next time it doesn't work, I can jump in a bath with your missus??? thanks mate


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

barsnack said:


> you reckon, so next time it doesn't work, I can jump in a bath with your missus??? thanks mate


Yeah go for it mate. She'll probably be able to write a best seller after it.. "30 seconds with barsnack"


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> you dont need pointers, if you can hold a good conversation, give some good banter then things like POF is a breeze, helps if you aint an ugly too, I've got loads of offers on there, but i'm picky so dont take them all


But you've taken some? Have any of them met your mother? Stung a bit reading that!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

tamara said:


> But you've taken some? Have any of them met your mother? Stung a bit reading that!


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Yeah go for it mate. She'll probably be able to write a best seller after it.. "30 seconds with barsnack"


Funny you should say that.........


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Must be a recent thing that you've turned picky then.


You're awful rude to me you know, every opportunity you're there with your put downs. I gave you advice on your employment question the other day and was willing to look into it further had ACAS not been able to sort you out.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

Go to a bar.

Hit two lines of tony

Down a large shot of vodka

Find your target - take a deep breath and tell her how fcking beautiful you think she is and how even speaking to her is making you get hot and nervous.

If that don't work - spike her drink.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

tamara said:


> You're awful rude to me you know, every opportunity you're there with your put downs. I gave you advice on your employment question the other day and was willing to look into it further had ACAS not been able to sort you out.


Which I thanked you for and accordingly repped you as the unwritten forum "rules" say one must do as I did appreciate the help. It would have been rude not to thank you.

My opinion about you has not changed though sorry to say.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Which I thanked you for and accordingly repped you as the unwritten forum "rules" say one must do as I did appreciate the help. It would have been rude not to thank you.
> 
> My opinion about you has not changed though sorry to say.


What exactly is your opinion of me?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Cluk89 said:


> you dont need pointers, if you can hold a good conversation, give some good banter then things like POF is a breeze, helps if you aint an ugly too, I've got loads of offers on there, but i'm picky so dont take them all





tamara said:


> But you've taken some? Have any of them met your mother? Stung a bit reading that!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Which I thanked you for and accordingly repped you as the unwritten forum "rules" say one must do as I did appreciate the help. It would have been rude not to thank you.
> 
> My opinion about you has not changed though sorry to say.





tamara said:


> What exactly is your opinion of me?


 again!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> View attachment 134854


His plan worked perfectly mate lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> His plan worked perfectly mate lol


Hook, line and sinker!

The question is...does he know she's been PMing you dirty pics on here :whistling:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> View attachment 134854












@The L Man what you doing in the middle of this sh!t??


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> @The L Man what you doing in the middle of this sh!t??


They've gone quiet :sad:

I much preferred it when they did their dirty laundry in public.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Hook, line and sinker!
> 
> The question is...does he know she's been PMing you dirty pics on here :whistling:


And @resten ! Dont forget him :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> And @resten ! Dont forget him :lol:


Brb, catching up with the thread....... YOU CVNT


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> They've gone quiet :sad:
> 
> I much preferred it when they did their dirty laundry in public.


Refreshed page 10 times in 5 mins.

@Sc4mp0 Where you at? Whats your opinion on @tamara??


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> And @resten ! Dont forget him :lol:


The minx! I didn't get anyfink! If I didn't know better, I'd say she may have fallen out with me lol.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> And @resten ! Dont forget him :lol:


Can you kindly explain what the content of these dirty pictures were so people don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

tamara said:


> Can you kindly explain what the content of these dirty pictures were so people don't get the wrong idea.


Something to do with you sticking your hand up your ass I heard..

Did I hear wrong or what?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Refreshed page 10 times in 5 mins.
> 
> @Sc4mp0 Where you at? Whats your opinion on @tamara??


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Something to do with you sticking your hand up your ass I heard..
> 
> Did I hear wrong or what?


 :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> Can you kindly explain what the content of these dirty pictures were so people don't get the wrong idea.


Don't do it @jon-kent and @resten. Best to let people draw their own conclusions. It's more fun that way and it's what Jesus would have wanted.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

MyStyle said:


> @The L Man what you doing in the middle of this sh!t??


taking a backseat for once. feels good!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Something to do with you sticking your hand up your ass I heard..
> 
> Did I hear wrong or what?


What? No it was a picture of a big cock on the flop and a picture of a man sticking his willy up his own bum. Nothing of myself. I wouldn't dare.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> What? No it was a picture of a big cock on the flop and a picture of a man sticking his willy up his own bum. *Nothing of myself. I wouldn't dare.*


Of course you wouldn't dear. I mean, it's not like your ar$e is out in your avi or anything is it :laugh:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

tamara said:


> What exactly is your opinion of me?


An attention seeking, self-centred trollop who is quick to dish it out but the minute someone comes back to you with something you run off reporting people.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

tamara said:


> What? No it was a picture of a big cock on the flop and a picture of a man sticking his willy up his own bum. Nothing of myself. I wouldn't dare.


So is this a regular past time of yours then?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :w00t:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> An attention seeking, self-centred trollop who is quick to dish it out but the minute someone comes back to you with something you run off reporting people.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

tamara said:


> What? No it was a picture of a big cock on the flop and a picture of a man sticking his willy up his own bum. Nothing of myself. I wouldn't dare.


You need to wash your mouth out!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

tamara said:


> What? No it was a picture of a big cock on the flop and *a picture of a man sticking his willy up his own bum.* Nothing of myself. I wouldn't dare.


Waht? What? How is that even possible????

No don't PM me the picture, but surely that must hurt? My god, I feel like I've had my innocence stolen. :blink: How on earth did you find a picture like that Tamara???


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> An attention seeking, self-centred trollop who is quick to dish it out but the minute someone comes back to you with something you run off reporting people.


Reported for giving an answer to her direct question that she doesn't like :lol:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry, the person you are trying to get hold of (Beefy D) is currently raping the report button. Please hang up and try again.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Waht? What? How is that even possible????
> 
> No don't PM me the picture, but surely that must hurt? My god, I feel like I've had my innocence stolen. :blink: How on earth did you find a picture like that Tamara???


Surely the question is, why are you sending that picture to people on here :confused1:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Waht? What? How is that even possible????
> 
> No don't PM me the picture, but surely that must hurt? My god, I feel like I've had my innocence stolen. :blink: How on earth did you find a picture like that Tamara???


Umm @Cluk89 sent it to me, god knows how he came across it!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm staying the fvck out of this thread now boys, I'll only get myself in trouble :lol:

Btw, my sex swing arrived. If I'm quiet tonight you'll know why :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Surely the question is, why are you sending that picture to people on here :confused1:


Because everyone has different things they're into, I'm not going to presume to judge (cause I nevah do that  ). Anyway I don't care about that I want to know how that is physically, anatomically possible. Surely it must be photoshop?!?!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Some of you lot are like right b1tches, all putting others in to it


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Because everyone has different things they're into, I'm not going to presume to judge (cause I nevah do that  ). Anyway I don't care about that I want to know how that is physically, anatomically possible. Surely it must be photoshop?!?!


He was in a kind of handstand position. It didn't look the most elegant...but then, how elegant can you look putting your own willy up your bum :lol:

Also, is that a homosexual act? Or doesn't it count if it's just you?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Surely the question is, why are you sending that picture to people on here :confused1:


Annoying thing mate, purely in my opinion of course, many people would have got an infraction for sending a pm like that. If I'd sent something like that to one of the fine ladies on the board, I'd be off again.

Unless by me being a bit of a dirty cvnt on here I was "asking for it" - but that argument never stands up really.

-edit I know I said I'd keep away, but the gf isn't back from work yet


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Waht? What? How is that even possible????
> 
> No don't PM me the picture, *but surely that must hurt*? My god, I feel like I've had my innocence stolen. :blink: How on earth did you find a picture like that Tamara???


It's not as painful as you might think!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> An attention seeking, self-centred trollop who is quick to dish it out but the minute someone comes back to you with something you run off reporting people.


Don't hold back. :lol:


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> He was in a kind of handstand position. It didn't look the most elegant...but then, how elegant can you look putting your own willy up your bum :lol:
> 
> Also, is that a homosexual act? Or doesn't it count if it's just you?


 ummm first EEWEEEE ..... and second ummmmmm ewweeeeee :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> He was in a kind of handstand position. It didn't look the most elegant...but then, how elegant can you look putting your own willy up your bum :lol:
> 
> Also, is that a homosexual act? Or doesn't it count if it's just you?


Masturbation surely.



BritishAssassin said:


> It's not as painful as you might think!


ARRRGGGHHH!!!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

resten said:


> Annoying thing mate, purely in my opinion of course, many people would have got an infraction for sending a pm like that. If I'd sent something like that to one of the fine ladies on the board, I'd be off again.
> 
> Unless by me being a bit of a dirty cvnt on here I was "asking for it" - but that argument never stands up really.
> 
> -edit I know I said I'd keep away, but the gf isn't back from work yet


I think your right...you dirty cvnt, you were asking for it :lol:

Hurry up Mrs Resten!!! You need to get home to stop Mr Resten from getting drawn into it all haha


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Masturbation surely.


That's one elaborate pokey bum [email protected]!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> Sorry, the person you are trying to get hold of (Beefy D) is currently raping the report button. Please hang up and try again.


Umm no. This sort of stuff is fine.



Sc4mp0 said:


> An attention seeking, self-centred trollop who is quick to dish it out but the minute someone comes back to you with something you run off reporting people.


There's a difference between giving someone general run of the mill abuse and people taking it upon themselves to find out information about me and then to use something that was actually a bit distressing at the time (talking about the copper stalking thing) against me. Not just that but to then accuse me of being a prostitute. I'm not gonna lie that shocked me because that sort of stuff only really happens on films and it upset me to read people thought that.

I'd assume that people on here have a reasonable degree of intelligence, I've banged on about my preference for large cocks enough for people to know I wouldn't even consider sleeping with someone under 8inches (it's 8 not 7 I said 7 to make people feel better) when you work out the percentage of the male population that have a penis longer than 8 inches with decent girth and then to go for my next category which would be height, only 6foot or above and then my next category which is dark hair and tanned completion, then my next category which is nice teeth and reasonably good looking face, as a prostitute I'd be pricing myself out of 80% of the market I'd have to offer a meal deal along with my services to try and generate some interest. Plus the fact that a well known and respected member once said they would pay £25 for a pair of my worn knickers and I told them no because its too personal. I don't know how people could think I a genuine diagnosed narcissist could actually sell my body.


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> He was in a kind of handstand position. It didn't look the most elegant...but then, how elegant can you look putting your own willy up your bum :lol:
> 
> Also, i*s that a homosexual act*? Or doesn't it count if it's just you?


I called it "an accident"


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> Umm no. This sort of stuff is fine.
> 
> There's a difference between giving someone general run of the mill abuse and people taking it upon themselves to find out information about me and then to use something that was actually a bit distressing at the time (talking about the copper stalking thing) against me. Not just that but to then accuse me of being a prostitute. I'm not gonna lie that shocked me because that sort of stuff only really happens on films and it upset me to read people thought that.
> 
> I'd assume that people on here have a reasonable degree of intelligence, I've banged on about my preference for large cocks enough for people to know I wouldn't even consider sleeping with someone under 8inches (it's 8 not 7 I said 7 to make people feel better) when you work out the percentage of the male population that have a penis longer than 8 inches with decent girth and then to go for my next category which would be height, only 6foot or above and then my next category which is dark hair and tanned completion, then my next category which is nice teeth and reasonably good looking face, as a prostitute I'd be pricing myself out of 80% of the market I'd have to offer a meal deal along with my services to try and generate some interest. Plus the fact that a well known and respected member once said they would pay £25 for a pair of my worn knickers and I told them no because its too personal. I don't know how people could think I a genuine diagnosed narcissist could actually sell my body.


So on the subject of you being accused of being a prostitute in your past...you don't seem to have confirmed or denied it there. And to clarify I'm not accusing...I'm asking a question.

But were you a prostitute (or escort etc) in the past? I'm sure if you weren't, you'll deny it.

Also...I notice you're very picky with the type of guy you'd go for. Genuinely interested in your thinking here...but what makes you such a catch to be so picky?

Like I say, and to clarify, I'm not accusing you or anything. Serious questions.

Srs!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

BritishAssassin said:


> I called it "an accident"


 :lol:

Kind of slipped in the shower and it fell in there or something haha


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Dr Manhattan, the prostitute thing is getting old now. She's not, she wasn't, she isn't. It's rather unpleasant to keep on at it. You're like my godson with a stick. Poke, poke, poke.

I get you 2 don't like each other (am I good at understatement or what  ) but tease her about the penis thing, not this.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

L11 said:


> Pretty hard to wait in a park at midnight and drag someone into a bush over the internet


This sort of comment is very inappropriate and not the sort of behaviour uk-M condones..

Fcuking funny tho :lol:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> So on the subject of you being accused of being a prostitute in your past...you don't seem to have confirmed or denied it there. And to clarify I'm not accusing...I'm asking a question.
> 
> But were you a prostitute (or escort etc) in the past? I'm sure if you weren't, you'll deny it.
> 
> ...


Right I'll answer this because it warrants a response but after this you're back on the ignore list, no hard feelings its purely because you never have anything nice to say about me so I'd rather not see it.

No I am not nor have I ever been a prostitute or an escort. But I've already told you this, thought you were writing to the court to obtain all the files for the case anyway.

Why should I have to explain myself to you anyway whatever I say it's going to be picked apart and used against me.

I'm picky because I can be, everyone should have high standards for themselves. I don't believe I am a catch by no means. There's only one person in this world that I want to be with so these requirements that I have in my head are psychological barriers that stop me liking anyone else. I wish I didn't have them, I don't want to go the rest of my life pining for someone I can't have but it's my cross to bare. Shouldn't have to have all these insults because of it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Dr Manhattan, the prostitute thing is getting old now. She's not, she wasn't, she isn't. It's rather unpleasant to keep on at it. You're like my godson with a stick. Poke, poke, poke.
> 
> I get you 2 don't like each other (am I good at understatement or what  ) but tease her about the penis thing, not this.


Honestly, not teasing. Like I say, I'm genuinely interested. I asked her before, I didn't accuse or anything, and asked in a polite manner. I got called names, but given no answer. And by omitting to answer, it leads me to draw my own conclusion.

But point taken, I'll have to assume my conclusion is the only answer I'm going to get.

I have to say though...your godson sounds a hoot


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Dr Manhattan.

Genuinely interested you may be, oh poking one, but most women wouldn't react well to that kind of question, irrespective of how politely you asked, as I have a sneaking suspicion you already know? Hmmm? :innocent:

 He's 6 so he's still young enough to look cute and innocent enough to get away with that kind of thing. And boy don't he know it.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> Right I'll answer this because it warrants a response but after this you're back on the ignore list, no hard feelings its purely because you never have anything nice to say about me so I'd rather not see it.
> 
> No I am not nor have I ever been a prostitute or an escort. But I've already told you this, thought you were writing to the court to obtain all the files for the case anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering. Like I say, it made me draw my own conclusions with you not having done so before.

I think you're mixing me up with Nidge about court papers. But fair play for answering 

As for the type of person you like (or the one person you like) that's fair enough and you like what you like. I do feel you paint a bit of a target on yourself at times with the stuff you say, bearing in mind you have your face picture on here and have young children, I personally would be mortified if my mum said some of the stuff you do in public. I know multiple others have offered you advice on this too. That's why I poke fun. But that's cool with the old ignore button.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> @Dr Manhattan.
> 
> Genuinely interested you may be, oh poking one, but most women wouldn't react well to that kind of question, irrespective of how politely you asked, as I have a sneaking suspicion you already know? Hmmm? :innocent:
> 
> He's 6 so he's still young enough to look cute and innocent enough to get away with that kind of thing. And boy don't he know it.


I'll have you know I'm cute and innocent too :devil2:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> I'll have you know I'm cute and innocent too :devil2:


And blue! :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> And blue! :lol:


Is your godson blue too? If so...massive coincidence!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Is your godson blue too? If so...massive coincidence!


No, he is generally a fetching mix of mud and blood from grazed knees. Love him to bits but I have no idea how both his parents don't have completely white hair from worry.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Ffs. Ate far too many fajitas to have sexy time. And that's not even an euphemism


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> Ffs. Ate far too many fajitas to have sexy time. And that's not even an euphemism


can you use it as a normal swing?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Thanks for answering. Like I say, it made me draw my own conclusions with you not having done so before.
> 
> I think you're mixing me up with Nidge about court papers. But fair play for answering
> 
> As for the type of person you like (or the one person you like) that's fair enough and you like what you like. I do feel you paint a bit of a target on yourself at times with the stuff you say, bearing in mind you have your face picture on here and have young children, I personally would be mortified if my mum said some of the stuff you do in public. I know multiple others have offered you advice on this too. That's why I poke fun. But that's cool with the old ignore button.


But I did tell you when you first asked me. You're not stupid, if you ask someone a question and you're met with this response (*see picture*) you can assume the answer is a no and that you've insulted someone with your question.










I don't really care if I paint a target on myself, the general abuse I can handle and it doesn't bother me. Being accused of being a prostitute actually hurt to think people know I am a mother yet think I would lower myself to sleeping with people for money. I've got a family, I've got friends like if I ever was that hard done by I would move back home.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> can you use it as a normal swing?


Not this model. I'd need the upgraded one for that :sad:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

resten said:


> Not this model. I'd need the upgraded one for that :sad:


Oh that makes me sad I love swings!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> Oh that makes me sad I love swings!


Could have put it on my balcony and jumped off from it into the sea! Balls!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Not this model. I'd need the upgraded one for that :sad:


have you got any pics of this swing ?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> have you got any pics of this swing ?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

resten said:


> View attachment 134862


Wow that's better than the one I have!! I must go buy this one!! Brb


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Wow that's better than the one I have!! I must go buy this one!! Brb


 :lol: Couldn't get a proper one as don't have the space for a big a-frame and my ceilings are 14ft high so installing a hook isn't really practical


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

resten said:


> :lol: Couldn't get a proper one as don't have the space for a big a-frame and my ceilings are 14ft high so installing a hook isn't really practical


Hmmm such a shame!! I don't care ill put the a frame in my bloody back garden if needs be lol


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

tamara said:


> I'd have to offer a meal deal along with my services to try and generate some interest.


Blow job and a beef dinner £30 whilst stocks last.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

resten said:


> View attachment 134862


lol its not what I imagined, I was expecting something like this...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> lol its not what I imagined, I was expecting something like this...
> 
> View attachment 134863


If I wanted to have sex on one of those I'd go to the local playground :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

tamara said:


> Umm no. This sort of stuff is fine.
> 
> There's a difference between giving someone general run of the mill abuse and people taking it upon themselves to find out information about me and then to use something that was actually a bit distressing at the time (talking about the copper stalking thing) against me. Not just that but to then accuse me of being a prostitute. I'm not gonna lie that shocked me because that sort of stuff only really happens on films and it upset me to read people thought that.
> 
> I'd assume that people on here have a reasonable degree of intelligence, I've banged on about my preference for large cocks enough for people to know I wouldn't even consider sleeping with someone under 8inches (it's 8 not 7 I said 7 to make people feel better) when you work out the percentage of the male population that have a penis longer than 8 inches with decent girth and then to go for my next category which would be height, only 6foot or above and then my next category which is dark hair and tanned completion, then my next category which is nice teeth and reasonably good looking face, as a prostitute I'd be pricing myself out of 80% of the market I'd have to offer a meal deal along with my services to try and generate some interest. Plus the fact that a well known and respected member once said they would pay £25 for a pair of my worn knickers and I told them no because its too personal. I don't know how people could think I a genuine diagnosed narcissist could actually sell my body.


I never mentioned anything about the copper or the accusations of being a prossie.

Well done on bringing out the victim card about that again though.

You've turned loads of threads that were irrelevant on to you (i.e The General thread for one) , "the attention seeking self centered part", and although on phone and can't think of specific thread the trollop comes from the turning a conversation into a c0ck gobling chat. As for reporting people, you know ypu've done that outside the copper thread when someone gave you some stick back.

Anyway last from me, im off to enjoy my curry


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> But I did tell you when you first asked me. You're not stupid, if you ask someone a question and you're met with this response (*see picture*) you can assume the answer is a no and that you've insulted someone with your question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. You never answered. Just gave abuse, which could mean many things.

Frankly though, don't you think the fact that so many people thought it plausible that you may have been a prostitute speaks volumes about how you conduct yourself?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Who accused her of that, @tamara please stop mentioning appendage sizes.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

No popcorn gif but im in


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I never mentioned anything about the copper or the accusations of being a prossie.
> 
> Well done on bringing out the victim card about that again though.
> 
> ...


I haven't brought the victim card out at all I'm stating facts that actually happened. YOU mentioned me reporting people and that is the only time I ever have reported anyone. Ask any moderator the only time I've reported anything was to do with that copper and the accusations. I have never reported anyone for any general abuse or name calling.

Right I wouldn't talk about cock in a serious discussion the most recent thread that comes to mind would be the Syria one.

I don't see you singling out every single member male or female that talks about sexual things in a thread, only me.

Enjoy your curry, don't choke on it.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Exactly. You never answered. Just gave abuse, which could mean many things.
> 
> Frankly though, don't you think the fact that so many people thought it plausible that you may have been a prostitute speaks volumes about how you conduct yourself?


No, that just speaks volumes about the people that thought it to be honest.

A girl that sticks a picture of her boobs or bum up for a laugh has to be an attention seeking slag right? Umm no, attention seeker possibly but I've already said that by doing that it gives me enough attention and a little bit of a boost with the compliments that I sometimes get that stops me from going on dating sites like many girls do for attention and stops me from going out on weekends and sleeping with random one night stands.

The fact that I'm filth personified (though i actually tone it down a lot on here) it's within the confounds of a loving relationship, notice every time I mention something stinking that I've done its always past tense not present, that past tense was 9 years with my ex. I miss him terribly it takes over all my thoughts I'm constantly reminiscing. I'm candid I'm open I'll talk about anything and admit to my faults, call me an attention seeker I'll tell you I am but I'll also explain my reasons behind it. I speak like a slut but I'm not one. I'll be the first person to tell you I'm not all there but I know the psychology behind it.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

tamara said:


> Enjoy your curry, don't choke on it.


Why would I? That would be like me telling you not to choke deep throating a 8" c0ck , its never gonna happen anyway.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Why would I? That would be like me telling you not to choke deep throating a 8" c0ck , its never gonna happen.


I like how you've disregarded the majority of my response and just picked out the bit with the least importance.

You told me that I go off reporting people whenever they give me any lip. I responded with no, the truth to that is I have only ever reported anything in relation to that stalking thing and the accusations.

You say that I drag every thread into smut relating to cock I responded with, actually no, I have participated in serious threads (gave an example the Syria thread) it is only after the tone has been significantly lowered by other members comments that I will even dare to bring up anything sexual.

I also said that I don't see you having a go at anyone else for smutty comments only myself.

All reasonable responses to what you've put to me, you could at least acknowledge my response.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

tamara said:


> No, that just speaks volumes about the people that thought it to be honest.
> 
> A girl that sticks a picture of her boobs or bum up for a laugh has to be an attention seeking slag right? Umm no, attention seeker possibly but I've already said that by doing that it gives me enough attention and a little bit of a boost with the compliments that I sometimes get that stops me from going on dating sites like many girls do for attention and stops me from going out on weekends and sleeping with random one night stands.
> 
> The fact that I'm filth personified (though i actually tone it down a lot on here) it's within the confounds of a loving relationship, notice every time I mention something stinking that I've done its always past tense not present, that past tense was 9 years with my ex. I miss him terribly it takes over all my thoughts I'm constantly reminiscing. I'm candid I'm open I'll talk about anything and admit to my faults, call me an attention seeker I'll tell you I am but I'll also explain my reasons behind it. I speak like a slut but I'm not one. I'll be the first person to tell you I'm not all there but I know the psychology behind it.


Can't be bothered to read all that as no doubt it's a load of tosh trying to suggest that people who draw conclusions from your behaviour are all in the wrong for doing so or something.

Fact still remains, loads of people wouldn't have been surprised as you have no shame.

If I were you, I'd request a refund from whatever finishing school you attended.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

tamara said:


> *I like how you've disregarded the majority of my response and just picked out the bit with the least importance. *
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I thought it was the number 1 rule? :confused1:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Can't be bothered to read all that as no doubt it's a load of tosh trying to suggest that people who draw conclusions from your behaviour are all in the wrong for doing so or something.
> 
> Fact still remains, loads of people wouldn't have been surprised as you have no shame.
> 
> If I were you, I'd request a refund from whatever finishing school you attended.


Having no shame in talking about my sexual likes and dislikes is not even in the same league as being a prostitute, I'm not some oppressed woman that sits quietly and only speaks when she's spoken to. What do you think a person has to go through? How low do they have to be in their lives that the only way to survive or fund a drug habit is to sell their body? I'd sell my soul to the devil himself before I'd accept money to have some loser writhe around on top of me.

I've answered your questions and yet you still be standoffish towards me.

I'll quote my good mate Albert again....

A question that sometimes drives me hazy: is it I or are the others crazy?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tamara said:


> Having no shame in talking about my sexual likes and dislikes is not even in the same league as being a prostitute, I'm not some suppressed woman that sits quietly and only speaks when she's spoken to. What do you think a person has to go through? How low do they have to be in their lives that the only way to survive or fund a drug habit is to sell their body? I'd sell my soul to the devil himself before I'd accept money to have some loser writhe around on top of me.
> 
> I've answered your questions and yet you still be standoffish towards me.
> 
> ...


TBH u would be better off just saying

I like cock.

over 7 inches.

get over it...

Just my opinion of course..


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> TBH I would be better off just saying
> 
> I like cock.
> 
> ...


Your secrets out now! :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Talaria said:


> Your secrets out now! :rolleye:


If I did I'd have no qualms telling a heap of faceless internet folk about it


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> is your sister any of the following
> 
> 1) Single
> 
> ...


i just got mind ****ed.... shes my actual sister lol


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

tamara said:


> Having no shame in talking about my sexual likes and dislikes is not even in the same league as being a prostitute, I'm not some suppressed woman that sits quietly and only speaks when she's spoken to.


I don't know any of the supposed back stories associated here and i don't know any of you yet .... but IMO that's a very desirable trait in a woman and also very hard to find.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

monetwothree said:


> I don't know any of the supposed back stories associated here and i don't know any of you yet .... but IMO that's a very desirable trait in a woman and also very hard to find.....


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 134879


BWAHAHAHAHAHA

Close ..... :lol: but ummmmm NO!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

monetwothree said:


> I don't know any of the supposed back stories associated here and i don't know any of you yet .... but IMO that's a very desirable trait in a woman and also very hard to find.....


Id go and measure up first before trying your slick sh*t


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id go and measure up before trying your slick sh*t


yeah, ive measured up also, dont think it fits the bill. Mines the length of a pint glass just not quite the girth  How longs a pint glass:confused1:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

monetwothree said:


> I don't know any of the supposed back stories associated here and i don't know any of you yet .... but IMO that's a very desirable trait in a woman and also very hard to find.....


Yes but as I've discovered it's not appreciated around these parts.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, ive measured up also, dont think it fits the bill. Mines the length of a pint glass just not quite the girth  How longs a pint glass:confused1:


Fold it over a couple of times, girth issue sorted


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id go and measure up first before trying your slick sh*t


 :lol: no need i dont make the cut not even a question .....


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

monetwothree said:


> :lol: no need i dont make the cut not even a question .....


You'll stand a chance with @Ashcrapper, he's not so picky


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id go and measure up first before trying your slick sh*t


 Confused.....thought he was saying he liked oppressed women.....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Confused.....thought he was saying he liked oppressed women.....


He was. :lol: Especially those who don't answer back. Not much chance of finding one here, we're all opinionated....and some of us are bitches! :devil2:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> He was. :lol: Especially those who don't answer back. Not much chance of finding one here, we're all opinionated....and some of us are bitches! :devil2:


About to say...he's come to the wrong place :lol:

Now, I have a man with 8 inches waiting for me......so if you'll excuse me....


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> He was. :lol: Especially those who don't answer back. There's a chance of finding one here, we're all obedient and make very good sandwiches....


Fixed!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Beklet said:


> About to say...he's come to the wrong place :lol:
> 
> *Now, I have a man with 8 inches waiting for me*......so if you'll excuse me....


 @The L Man is that you?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> He was. :lol: Especially those who don't answer back. Not much chance of finding one here, we're all opinionated....and some of us are bitches! :devil2:


Some


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Talaria said:


> Fixed!


I do make a very good sandwich, and I can cook, my knitting's pants though.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> About to say...he's come to the wrong place :lol:
> 
> Now, I have a man with 8 inches waiting for me......so if you'll excuse me....


Cow!

No wait, you're like a midget, how does that even work????? :crying:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> I do make a very good sandwich, and I can cook, my knitting's pants though.


Same as.....I can even make bread...my knitting also a bit pants...sewing is ok though I can rustle up a pencil skirt in a couple.of hours......can't crochet though


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, this is the Internet I'm now on...check...so anyone looking for a hookup? I'm game....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I do make a very good sandwich, and I can cook, my knitting's pants though.


I can't make good sandwiches or knit pants


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I do make a very good sandwich, and I can cook, my knitting's pants though.


Don't worry enough training and you will be doing one of these.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Cow!
> 
> No wait, you're like a midget, how does that even work????? :crying:


Painfully! Lol dunno it's not like I'm a size queen or owt....


----------



## recreate (Sep 29, 2012)

Talaria said:


> Don't worry enough training and you will be doing one of these.
> 
> View attachment 134881


That's the most retarded thing I've ever seen


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Talaria said:


> Don't worry enough training and you will be doing one of these.
> 
> View attachment 134881


What the actual **** is that?!?!

I have taste. And that is simply vile!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

What if there was a crotch hole gym bunny?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> I can't make good sandwiches or knit pants


Knitted pants? I dunno, that sounds....itchy.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

scobielad said:


> Ok, this is the Internet I'm now on...check...so anyone looking for a hookup? I'm game....


Too late it's a knitting thread now.



MunchieBites said:


> I can't make good sandwiches or knit pants


You would not be fit for purpose then, unless you can fetch slippers.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

scobielad said:


> What if there was a crotch hole gym bunny?


It's still as much as turnoff as a man who strips and leaves his socks on. Why for the love of little green apples do men do this? Guaranteed way for me to develop a flash headache...or if I'm really feeling mean...to laugh!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Talaria said:


> Too late it's a knitting thread now.
> 
> You would not be fit for purpose then, unless you can fetch slippers.


Would they be far? I could do it if they weren't far


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I would take my socks off if you wear some stockings?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

scobielad said:


> I would take my socks off if you wear some stockings?


You gotta wait till gold to see my stockings :rolleye:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I've got a bit of gold in my safe....so what does it take to attach some suspenders?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> What the actual **** is that?!?!
> 
> I have taste. And that is simply vile!


That is a full length knitted suit, and a work of art.



MunchieBites said:


> Would they be far? I could do it if they weren't far


About 20ft from the kitchen sink. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Talaria said:


> That is a full length knitted suit, and a work of art.
> 
> About 20ft from the kitchen sink. :lol:


I bet it's itchy. It's definitely better than a chastity belt.

If we're gonna be cooking you better be fixing my car. The carboretta is kaput.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm pretty good with my hands...depends on what car you have Gym Bunny...


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I bet it's itchy. It's definitely better than a chastity belt.
> 
> If we're gonna be cooking you better be fixing my car. The carboretta is kaput.


Could I not train you to do that also, sounds like too much work for a man!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Well this thread has taken an odd turn, all this talk of knitting aint for me










I'm off to read about a dificult situation with a builder!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Talaria said:


> That is a full length knitted suit, and a work of art.
> 
> About 20ft from the kitchen sink. :lol:


Oh that's ok I don't like to be too far from my chain


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Talaria said:


> Could I not train you to do that also, sounds like too much work for a man!


No problem with learning how to deal with things myself. I'm useless unless it's a bike. :lol:

Perhaps you know how to brew. That'd be an acceptable man task


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Oh that's ok I don't like to be too far from my chain


Good.



:laugh:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> No problem with learning how to deal with things myself. I'm useless unless it's a bike. :lol:
> 
> Perhaps you know how to brew. That'd be an acceptable man task


I can fix your car no problem.

I'm good at lumberjacking too.

Don't know about brewing though. :no:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> Oh that's ok I don't like to be too far from my chain


My boy ackee has trained you well


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Breda said:


> My boy ackee has trained you well


He only beats me where people can't see/if I forget the mustard

But I get sherbert when I'm good

It's a happy life


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

scobielad said:


> I've got a bit of gold in my safe....so what does it take to attach some suspenders?


As in gold on the forum :wink:



scobielad said:


> I'm pretty good with my hands...depends on what car you have Gym Bunny...


 Old VW golf.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's still as much as turnoff as a man who strips and leaves his socks on. Why for the love of little green apples do men do this? Guaranteed way for me to develop a flash headache...or if I'm really feeling mean...to laugh!


I generally find a stern "Get those ****ing socks off.... NOW!", is suffice to resolve that problem


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I generally find a stern "Get those ****ing socks off.... NOW!", is suffice to resolve that problem


 I'll just bet they comply Miss Zara.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Talaria said:


> I can fix your car no problem.
> 
> I'm good at lumberjacking too.
> 
> *Don't know about brewing though*. :no:


Fail. Did you get your man card revoked?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Fail. Did you get your man card revoked?


Not yet, what type of brewing are we talking about here???


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Talaria said:


> Not yet, what type of brewing are we talking about here???


Beer, cider, gin. I won't hold it against you if you can't distill whisky. I've only met one man who can do that properly and he's a brewmeister!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I generally find a stern "Get those ****ing socks off.... NOW!", is suffice to resolve that problem


Damn, that sounds awesome...Zara the DOM!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll just bet they comply Miss Zara.


Um. Yeah..... 



Gym Bunny said:


> Beer, cider, gin. I won't hold it against you if you can't distill whisky. I've only met one man who can do that properly and he's a brewmeister!


My friends husband just made 36 bottles of Malbec, then went off on survival training with the Paras, leaving her all alone in the house.....


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Beer, cider, gin. I won't hold it against you if you can't distill whisky. I've only met one man who can do that properly and he's a brewmeister!


Yes I can do those, I thought you meant womens tasks making cups of tea!



Also I can grow a beard!

THIS IS ON THE FINE PRINT OF ALL MEN CARDS.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Talaria said:


> Also I can grow a beard!
> 
> THIS IS ON THE FINE PRINT OF ALL MEN CARDS.


Pics or no beard. Not that many men can actually grow a Spartanesque beard.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @The L Man is that you?


if she wants :innocent:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Pics or no beard. Not that many men can actually grow a Spartanesque beard.


I don't grow hair on my cheeks. I can grow some mighty fine ball hair though


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

couple of girls saying they wanna talk to me considering the fact that on info i put like 15 lines of "aint nobody got time for dat" lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I just don't care anymore, because @Ackee&Saltfish I have plantain crisps and they are just as delicious as those I nommed in Jamaica. Been meaning to ask you...can you actually cook ackee and saltfish?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

is there nothing like grindr for straight people? its an app for your phone that uses gps and shows u all the gay people after a quicky in your area. scary when they are 200ft away or something though!

Some guy offered me cash for a shag today.... not sure i could stoop that low... but did think about it :devil2:

http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2011/05/grindr-201105


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dbaird said:


> is there nothing like grindr for straight people? its an app for your phone that uses gps and shows u all the gay people after a quicky in your area. scary when they are 200ft away or something though!
> 
> Some guy offered me cash for a shag today.... not sure i could stoop that low... but did think about it :devil2:
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2011/05/grindr-201105


I don't think grindr would work for most straight people. Gay men can hook up and have fun, but, playing the gender card here, most straight women aren't gonna trust a random man they meet through an app. That's where the idea falls down. I wouldn't trust a man I'd never met not to overstep. If you're a gay man and it goes wrong you at least have the strength to get away.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> I don't think grindr would work for most straight people. Gay men can hook up and have fun, but, playing the gender card here, most straight women aren't gonna trust a random man they meet through an app. That's where the idea falls down. I wouldn't trust a man I'd never met not to overstep. If you're a gay man and it goes wrong you at least have the strength to get away.


not always if you read further down that article... i just read it and stephen fry is on it.. now that would be rough that turning up on your door step!

I have met one person from it and that was in a bar, and didn't go any further than a beer...

I thought that's what POF was? just a site to hook up? or is it dating?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

cgospodinov said:


> couple of girls saying they wanna talk to me considering the fact that on info i put like 15 lines of "aint nobody got time for dat" lol


What the actual f*ck are you talking about?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> What the actual f*ck are you talking about?


pof!! lol  i aint in the wrong thead am i?? so many pof threads, got confused


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dbaird said:


> not always if you read further down that article... i just read it and stephen fry is on it.. now that would be rough that turning up on your door step!
> 
> I have met one person from it and that was in a bar, and didn't go any further than a beer...
> 
> I thought that's what POF was? just a site to hook up? or is it dating?


I read it.

I'm not sure you'll be able to understand my viewpoint. Grindr is a hookup sitet. Immediate, no fannying around with profiles per say, just a way to locate people who are up for it in the immediate vicinity. Now, POF is also predominantly a hookup site. But, if you're a woman who is using it to hookup, then you still have that detachment. Before you meet a guy you can tell a friend to check up, arrange a safety call, you can tell them where you are meeting a guy and give details so if, heaven forbid, something goes wrong at least people know where to look and who you were meeting.

Grindr removes that, so it works for gay men. But for women, at the risk of making sweeping generalisations, when we meet up with a man we've never encountered before, if things get out of hand, with the best will in the world, it's hard to fight off an unwelcome advance, because with a few exceptions, like trained martial artists and some PL/BB girls we are weaker than men. Of course it's not nice to view men as potential rapists, but it's a fact it's more difficult to fight someone off. That's what I'm talking about, the safety margin.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Pics or no beard. Not that many men can actually grow a Spartanesque beard.


 :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> :whistling:


Well yes, I think you may be an exception


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

this is trhe most popular thread in the room.... so i guess this is what i will read....


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well yes, I think you may be an exception


  hahaha yes !!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Has everyone gone to bed yet??


----------



## novo007 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd be worried about meeting anybody off the net as there's a whole load of crazy fookers out there that would no doubt stalk the hell out you once they have sung in to the pink microphone.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> :whistling:


Cvnt! 

I can almost grow one. I have a little area either side of my lips though that grows NO hair and makes me look a [email protected] if I grow it. Fvcking receding hairline on my beard :cursing:


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Ffs go out for the evening and I miss all the gossip .


----------



## cooke (Sep 1, 2013)

lmao how many other people just joined pof because of this post ha!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I just don't care anymore, because @Ackee&Saltfish I have plantain crisps and they are just as delicious as those I nommed in Jamaica. Been meaning to ask you...can you actually cook ackee and saltfish?


I wont lie im hopeless when it comes to ackee and saltfish i can manage plantain and even learned how to make a peanut punch


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Mrs Mish's mum served me up some plantain once after a night out and I swear to god she had soaked it in vodka or something. It was vile.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Mish said:


> Mrs Mish's mum served me up some plantain once after a night out and I swear to god she had soaked it in vodka or something. It was vile.


It's delicious, are you sure the vodka taste wasn't from the night out?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's delicious, are you sure the vodka taste wasn't from the night out?


I think it's fair to say the vodka taste was from the previous night although I can't bring myself to try it again.

As far as food goes, haggis is about as exotic as I get.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> As in gold on the forum :wink:
> 
> Old VW golf.


How old? I had a mk2 and the carbs were notorious for failing at around 100k.....just got permanently clagged up and was a nightmare in any vaguely chilly temp when the carb would ice up..it was a Pierburg as I recall. Only fix was to get a Weber replacement....new ones are about £250...

If it's a mk1, the petrol filler necks used to rust and bits would drop off into the petrol tank, clogging up the carb....decent fuel filter and a new neck might sort it, or draining and cleaning the tank


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@Beklet, I don't actually have a clue. I'll ask my flatmate to check. Yes, I really, really know nothing about cars. :stupid:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dbaird said:


> is there nothing like grindr for straight people? its an app for your phone that uses gps and shows u all the gay people after a quicky in your area. scary when they are 200ft away or something though!
> 
> Some guy offered me cash for a shag today.... not sure i could stoop that low... but did think about it :devil2:
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2011/05/grindr-201105


Having just consulted with my gay mafia connection I have been informed that there is a grindr for straight people. It's called Blendr.

Article:http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/blendr-grindr-straight-people-134814


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Having just consulted with my gay mafia connection I have been informed that there is a grindr for straight people. It's called Blendr.
> 
> Article:http://www.adweek.com/news/technology/blendr-grindr-straight-people-134814


Watch the surge in people on tren n mast sign up lol


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

dbaird said:


> Watch the surge in people on tren n mast sign up lol


LOL I mean wow LOL :lol: maybe it's just because I'm in America in the Midwest where everybody's corn fed but oh my god those picture boxes were jam packed and no body shots anywhere


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

either that or all the girls on the site really have tiny heads


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

monetwothree said:


> either that or all the girls on the site really have tiny heads


looking at your avi that sounds about right :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MyStyle said:


> Something to do with you sticking your hand up your ass I heard..
> 
> Did I hear wrong or what?


Oh dear I just laughed out load and my GF now wants to know why.


----------

